# Is this a good deal?



## Elven (Aug 3, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=7737514996 

The price is right but I dont want mid priced junk. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## th3dr0 (Aug 3, 2008)

You could probably find a setup with a digital switchable ballast for around the same price.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 3, 2008)

It's an average price i see online. Try out HGTsupply or insidesun first. IMO Can get remote ballasts 250W hps for cheaper.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 4, 2008)

How big is your space?  You can get a 400W HID for around $100.


----------



## andy52 (Aug 4, 2008)

personally i wouldn't have it.go with at least(like hemp said)a 400watter.i have a 400 in a 2x2x4 ft tent.it covers the entire tent,but kicks.soon as i get another blower to keep it cool.think i forget what i paid,but got the lumatek ballast switchable,eye hortilux HPS bulb,sunleaves 6 reflector and the 2x2x4 tent for 400.oo total.shipping and all.don't know what it is separate.but it was cheaper as a package deal.just upgrade the reflector.i do not like the batwing reflectors,jmo


----------



## Elven (Aug 5, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> How big is your space?  You can get a 400W HID for around $100.



Thanks for the reply Goddess (Isis is my fav but you are quickly taking 2nd ) I will have two spaces (see build journal below) one for veg/mothers is 2'x3'x8' (8' total not taking into account aero setup or storage needed) and my flowering area is 3'x3'x8' (again same disclaimer) the 400's I was looking at seemed like the lumen psf would be a bit much. Not to mention extra heat that I am trying to avoid since my environment is hot to begin with.  





			
				andy52 said:
			
		

> personally i wouldn't have it.go with at least(like hemp said)a 400watter.i have a 400 in a 2x2x4 ft tent.it covers the entire tent,but kicks.soon as i get another blower to keep it cool.think i forget what i paid,but got the lumatek ballast switchable,eye hortilux HPS bulb,sunleaves 6 reflector and the 2x2x4 tent for 400.oo total.shipping and all.don't know what it is separate.but it was cheaper as a package deal.just upgrade the reflector.i do not like the batwing reflectors,jmo




Thanks Andy before I got this I was looking at two of this combo

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lumatek-250-watt-electronic-ballast-5-yr-warranty_W0QQitemZ270260566885QQihZ017QQcategoryZ42225QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

with http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48137 one MH and one HPS I am planning to have 3 mothers and about 8 veg growers till about a foot or so high then move the six best veg over to the flowering chamber for what will hopefully be some good growth. 

Let me know if this is a decient idea or if I should still look into 400's they are almost cheaper but I am just so worried about heat.


----------



## andy52 (Aug 5, 2008)

sounds good,but the ballast does not come with a cord set.i personally buy the complete unit if you are buying it separately.imo i would not buy lower than the 400 w  i had rather have too much for my area than not enough.i now have 2 400 w systems.one in my 3.5x3.5x6.7 tent and the 2x2x4 tent.works good since i got my blower hooked up in my smaller tent.non stop growin now,lol


----------



## Elven (Aug 5, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> sounds good,but the ballast does not come with a cord set.i personally buy the complete unit if you are buying it separately.imo i would not buy lower than the 400 w  i had rather have too much for my area than not enough.i now have 2 400 w systems.one in my 3.5x3.5x6.7 tent and the 2x2x4 tent.works good since i got my blower hooked up in my smaller tent.non stop growin now,lol



I will definatly look into 400w systems. btw the cool tube hood comes with the cord.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm with Andy--You need to look at the 400Ws.  I just don't think that a 250W is large enough for 9 sq ft.  Actually, IMO, a 400 is just barely large enough.  For your mother/vegging area, you can use CFLs or tube fluoros (T5s are probably the best fluoros because they are HO).


----------



## Elven (Aug 6, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I'm with Andy--You need to look at the 400Ws.  I just don't think that a 250W is large enough for 9 sq ft.  Actually, IMO, a 400 is just barely large enough.  For your mother/vegging area, you can use CFLs or tube fluoros (T5s are probably the best fluoros because they are HO).



Do you think this would work for veg/mothers
http://cgi.ebay.com/T8-FLUORESCENT-GROW-LIGHT-MH-T5-HPS-2ft-2_W0QQitemZ250277558280QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250277558280&_trkparms=72%3A552|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 6, 2008)

That looks like a decent price.  I think I paid around $150 for a 4' 4 tube T5 around a year ago.  I would get 2.


----------



## Elven (Aug 6, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> That looks like a decent price.  I think I paid around $150 for a 4' 4 tube T5 around a year ago.  I would get 2.



Exactly my thought.


----------



## Elven (Aug 9, 2008)

Two of them are on the way . Should be ready to put them in a few weeks.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 9, 2008)

good choice,i like them flours alot for vegging.i wouldnt run with anything but a hps to flower under though.when it comes to the hps,i definitly suggest buying/making an air cooled hood rather than trying to  cool tube a batwing reflector.Pay the extra $30 for the hood.i also suggest the techniflora recipe for success kit.I havent officially finished a full grow using it,but  what it has done to my plants and what it has done for others.I highly recommend this kit.If your short on funds,you can even use it at 1/2 strength so the bottles last longer.(i paid $18 for this kit at my local hydroponic shop)
are you gonna be starting a Grow journal? ..oh another thing,hook everything up right when you get it so you can make sure everything works.i went through hydrowholesale and 1 of my ballasts didnt even work when i got it so i sent it back (so a week goes by) i call them and they say the ballast worked for them.even though i tryed 4 times  b-4 i sent it back and the bulb  fired up when i hooked it to the other ballast.worked fine,but everytime i plugged the socked into the ballast and tryed to plug the ballast into the wall there'd be no reaction.no responce at all.they wanted me to pay for the shipping for them to send it back to me,after talkin to a manager,i got the ballast back and now it works fine.Although the # on the sticker has changed leading me to believe its a totally different ballast..They just wanted to get outta payin $30 to send it back.But Luckly i got the darn thing back and it works so im happy,but its crazy how scandalous some of these websites are.anyways,theres my $.02 =) -peace


----------

